# Stop this "logic vs. emotion" bullshit



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

If you think the difference between Thinkers and Feelers is somehow using logic, you are wrong. Very, very wrong. Please go actually learn something about Myers-Briggs theory, preferably not from some random personal website or blog. 

And look up the meaning of "logic" while you're at it. It's not some sort of opposite or alternative to emotions. They really have little to do with one another.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

wot! u sum kind ov feeler!?


----------



## Accolade (Jan 5, 2018)

Seems pretty emotional for an INTP


----------



## 1whoseeswithoutbeingseen (May 2, 2017)

All obvious: that is, for those who can see it.

So contrary does this run to the mainstream preconceptions, that you shouldn't hope to be taken seriously — or your point actually subjected to exam.

But why are you so concerned with this point?
Just found out you're, in depth, more emotional than logical/thinking?

Logic and emotion are antithetical — this is already clearly stated in the real best source about typology, that is Jung's Personality Types book (surely not Myers-Briggs).
They are antithetical, but an evenly developed mind with a near 50-50 F-T balance will have the gifts, and the burdens, of both serious feeling and thinking. Both will point to truth (or madness), in the case of introversion, and often reach the same truth, running different routes.

Since thinking-logic (although in their extroverted flavour) are what is conducive to power and societal recognition, and their efforts' results are material (so visible by everyone), you can't expect the deeper, subtler aspects of the mind that don't have power money or any other material outcome not to be the object of mockery and classed as "inferior" by mainstream culture.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

I thought that the main difference between t and f is in terms of decision making. You can make a decision that is “logical” based on assessment of facts arranged so as to come to a well thought out conclusion, or you can decide something based on how you “feel” about it, in the moment. 

An example that comes to mind (from personal experience). I used to work in a motorcycle dealership and customers could also buy helmets, jackets, parts, etc. from us. 
A guy came in, bought a yellow sports bike. Salesman brought him over to accessories (my dept) for the guy to buy a helmet. 
I asked him what type of helmet he was interested in and he responded “I just want a helmet that matches my bike.”
I said ok, but other criteria to consider: safety rating, fit, comfort, ventilation. Graphics and design are nice but shouldn’t be your main 
Reasoning for buying a helmet. He said he didn’t care about that because he didn’t plan on crashing. (?!?!) Lol. Ok, famous last words. 
So I grabbed the only yellow one I had in stock and had him try it on. Andalthough I thought it was kind of big, he was so in love with the yellow helmet that would match his yellow bike, I wrote up the sale. 
I suppose there was some logic in his mind, but to me it seemed rather emotional. 
But, I am learning more about MBTI every day so don’t read too much into this.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Logic is such a narrow concept in philosophical terms. While in laymans it means being somehow correct in your assessment.
Emotion is such a wide concept in psychological terms. While in MBTI-typological terms it means empathy.

This place is plagued with vague concept that have a touch of very subjective perceptions that only seem reasonable to the person making them.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Every one is capable of emotions. If you're not, then you're a psychopath. 

Everyone who's acting they have no emotions are stupid people who doesn't know what they're talking about. 

Or maybe they're just really psychopaths.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Accolade said:


> Seems pretty emotional for an INTP


I get the kid. He's talking about emotions. 

Mbti community is very stupid that they think people who prefer logic over feelings doesn't have emotions


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Both thinkers and feelers _have _ emotions; _obviously_ the difference is in how -or if-you decide to react to them at all.



blackpants said:


> I get the kid. He's talking about emotions.
> 
> Mbti community is very stupid that they think people who prefer logic over feelings doesn't have emotions


Except that this idea is pushed mostly by thinkers themselves. 

It’s part of why I avoid the ENTJ subforum; a bunch of people getting _angry_ and barking at anyone who shows any hint if emotionality followed by “ You’re clearly a feeler!”
I bet the INTJ forum is like this too.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

It's basically people here misinterpret feelings and emotions. 

Thinkers - they base their decisions on logic 
Feelers - base their decisions on feelings 

Note that: normal people base all their decisions on emotions. 

What is emotions? Happiness. Anger.

What is feelings? Empathy, sympathy 

What's the difference? Most logical people have low empathy / sympathy (except for matured entp / estp)


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Fumetsu said:


> Both thinkers and feelers _have _ emotions; _obviously_ the difference is in how -or if-you decide to react to them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that this idea is pushed mostly by thinkers themselves.


Nah. It's all about having sympathy. They think they don't have "emotions" because they don't sympathize/empathize. That's all. But truth be told we're all driven by emotions.

It's on scientific studies now: 
http://bigthink.com/experts-corner/...l-the-neuroscience-behind-decision-making.amp


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Fumetsu said:


> Both thinkers and feelers _have _ emotions; _obviously_ the difference is in how -or if-you decide to react to them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know why. Low Fi.

EnTJ cognitive stacking - inferior Fi
Intj - tertiary Fi ( i bet most intjs here are kids) 

Make sense. Of having low empathy. 

Plus they have Fi. So if their Fi matured, they will build sympathy.. 

But having low Fi is actually a bitch


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

blackpants said:


> I know why. Low Fi.
> 
> EnTJ cognitive stacking - inferior Fi
> Intj - tertiary Fi ( i bet most intjs here are kids)
> ...


These kinds of people are proud of low Fi. They think it makes them better, more _logical_ people with no desire to improve.

I am very strong on the “ thinking” spectrum. On one of the more scientific tests I was 99% think to 1% emotion. The irony here is that those who misunderstand the concept constantly try to insult me by implying that my willingness to share how something makes me feel means that I am “ emotional”. 
Nope, absolutly wrong. 
Understanding how and why I feel the way I do makes it easier to break down and weed-out the negative and irrationality so that I can come up with most effective and least destructive response to the situation causing said emotions.

I always have had a lot of trouble dealing with Fi-I’m still not great-but I work hard on it. Understanding -though not nesseceirly excelling-at every function is the best way to become a healthy and well rounded person, suited to deal with any situation. Refusing to grow ( or at least understand) Fi ( or any function) because it does not suit your desired image is incredibly immature and wel, illogical.) 

BTW, I am not very good with words so in case I didn’t make it clear I agree with you, just expounding on the concept.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

Feelers are generally nicer than thinkers (stereotypically) :tongue:


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

Wellsy said:


> wot! u sum kind ov feeler!?





Accolade said:


> Seems pretty emotional for an INTP


Haha :laughing:


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

AngelWithAShotgun said:


> Feelers are generally nicer than thinkers (stereotypically) :tongue:


In m y personal experience with feelers that is absolutley not the case. But of course my experience is not everyone’s.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

Wellsy said:


> wot! u sum kind ov feeler!?





Accolade said:


> Seems pretty emotional for an INTP





Fumetsu said:


> In m y personal experience with feelers that is absolutley not the case. But of course my experience is not everyone’s.


That's why I said "stereotypically"


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Fumetsu said:


> These kinds of people are proud of low Fi. They think it makes them better, more _logical_ people with no desire to improve.
> 
> I am very strong on the “ thinking” spectrum. On one of the more scientific tests I was 99% think to 1% emotion. The irony here is that those who misunderstand the concept constantly try to insult me by implying that my willingness to share how something makes me feel means that I am “ emotional”.
> Nope, absolutly wrong.
> ...


Emotions and feelings are actually necessary. Some thinkers tend to ignore it which is very immature. 

Some thinks feelings is a hindrance but it's not.. Fi/Fe is a way to connect. 

It's necessary. 

And, unknowingly we use Fi/Fe to connect with people. We don't use thinking shit on them. When we try to convince someone we use this Fi/Fe we have. It's necessary.


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes. I like to use as much data for my decisions as I can get. Emotions are just another kind of data. If you want to predict the future, you usually need to predict people's behavior, if you want to predict other people's behavior, you can't ignore emotion. Is that enough logic for you people?


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice rant, OP.

As for the rest of the thread, which is about a different issue: It would, of course, help if people (in this thread and otherwise) didn't go binary 1/0 on/off on shit, but then again, there'd be no strawman to beat up. Could it maybe be possible that there exist people who have easier access to "emotions" (if we want to do this distinction vs. feelings that isn't at all the way it's typically used, with emotions as bodily reactions, and feelings as their mental follow-ups -- and I love that the linked article says "feel emotions", perhaps we should just brand everything "emotional feelings" and call it a day XD) than others?

That people use "emotions" as a short-cut to make quick, irrelevant decisions is obvious, no one needs a study for that. Which, of course, is why hardcore thinkers have a hard time doing just that. What is the rational answer on whether to wear the blue or the green shirt on any random day? There is none. By now, I'm just picking whatever is on top of the clothes pile, because standing ten minutes in front of it, trying to figure out what I feel like wearing, is ridiculous. Ditto for what's for dinner tonight, whether to take the left seat or the right seat on the train, picking one of two equally long ways to work ...

Everyone isn't the same, and while indeed _no_ "emotions" will be a pathological finding, no one talked about that, either. In particular not the OP.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

It might help to know what thinking and feeling are for. I see them as operating in separate dimensions. They have different purposes. But first how they are alike. Both have strong purposes and judge on those purposes. Thinking is directed toward cause and effort ... getting things right. That is important. Feeling is about the strength of that importance. Feeling picks something and says it's important. Thinking doesn't care about importance outside of getting cause and effect right.

I love the example below as my first impression. Let's see if what I just said applies.



SkyRacerX said:


> I thought that the main difference between t and f is in terms of decision making. You can make a decision that is “logical” based on assessment of facts arranged so as to come to a well thought out conclusion, or you can decide something based on how you “feel” about it, in the moment.
> 
> An example that comes to mind (from personal experience). I used to work in a motorcycle dealership and customers could also buy helmets, jackets, parts, etc. from us.
> A guy came in, bought a yellow sports bike. Salesman brought him over to accessories (my dept) for the guy to buy a helmet.
> ...


Well thinking. One guy is the thinker. He is after overall value for a helmet. All those things he is listing: "safety rating, fit, comfort, ventilation" involve thinking and I presume he is ready to give reasons. Sure he has feelings about what he had thought of, but that feeling is all about the causes and effects of the proper well-thought-out helmet.

The other guy doesn't give a damn about those reasons ... or if he does they are pushed to the background. He fixes on one thing: his reason and pours importance of color match into it. 

They are alike I suppose, but it's a matter of emphasis. One if up front with thinking; the other with feeling. The choices are arbitary. We don't know these guys. We don't know what is behind what they are. All we see is the surface.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

@BigApplePi

Let me explain a little bit better, because I am one of those "guys" :wink:
And btw, your avatar is making me very hungry for some pie.

I am the person selling this man a helmet. I want my customers to make a good choice based on what I, as the merchant, have available for sale - this will increase the chances of them coming back to do business, right? 
For me, the primary purpose of a helmet is to provide protection to the wearer in the event of a blow to the head from hitting the ground or another object. Fit and comfort come into play next (as these are also important considerations because it reduces rider fatigue, which affects safety as well). Artistic design (colour, graphics) is the least of my concerns, but I am well aware of people's image and desires to look good at what they're doing. We sold a variety of brands, some with the highest safety rating available, with advanced design and eng, all the way to the minimum standard (e.g. the equivalent of putting a salad bowl on your head - not going to help you out much at a 100 mph crash, if you hit your head). Why sell a range of product? Well, believe me, there is a demand for cheaper, minimal rating/standard stuff and it usually has to do with price. Sometimes it would be novelty of graphic design, as was in this case. Actually, it wasn't minimal, but somewhere mid to lower range. 
As usual, I lead with the things that _I_ think are important, recognizing fully that this _isn't_ what everyone considers important. But that is why we have the discussion. Find the need behind the need, right?
He tells me that he just wants the colour to match, and didn't care much on price and all that other stuff, because he is confident in his skills to avoid collision or loss of control. Ok, who am I to argue that "well, anything can happen," even though I know that very skilled riders, including myself, have been caught out and paid the price. Plus, he insisted on one I had in stock because he was riding the bike home that day (and helmets are mandatory here). 
So I sold him what he wanted - a yellow helmet to match his yellow bike. Maybe a better salesperson would/could have convinced him otherwise, but he is an adult and can make his own decisions. I didn't sell him garbage, even if it wouldn't have been my first choice, so I certainly didn't feel terrible about it. His reasons and reasoning were certainly different than mine would be, yet we were able to come to an agreement. 

the best ones were the guys who would say "I just need a cheap helmet. It's for my wife/gf" The wife/gf would never be there when they said that, though. LOL


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

blackpants said:


> I get the kid. He's talking about emotions.
> 
> Mbti community is very stupid that they think people who prefer logic over feelings doesn't have emotions


"He's"

Im not even benty but this triggers me! :angry:


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

And all this talk about emotion? 

I am one of the most emotional people I know. I feel "things" very powerfully. 
I control it well, most times, even if I don't always deal with the source well. When I don't, it's a very bad day indeed. 
But I prefer to understand the source of the emotion and put it to the side for analysis, especially the bad ones. I have OC thoughts about certain things that trigger very undesirable emotions - anger, despair, helplessness. But if I do not seek logical solutions to these problematic thoughts, and act upon them to improve my mindset, then I will forever remain a prisoner in my own mind. That's a scary place to be. The real world is far less turbulent :wink:


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

This thread smells like bullshit.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Ti is with Fe.

Fi is with Te.

No one is without both.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

crazitaco said:


> "He's"
> 
> Im not even benty but this triggers me! :angry:


Oh so benty is a girl. Hi benty xD


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

Here, I'm gonna solve this shit.
Have a Pepsi and sit down. I'm 'bout to learn ya somethin' real quick.

Thinkers and Feelers both logically and emotionally make decisions.
I don't give a fuck who you are. You do both.
If it makes logical sense to you emotionally, you do it.
If it makes logical sense to you intellectually, you do it.
If it makes emotional sense to you emotionally, you do it.
If it makes emotional sense to you intellectually, you do it.
No, I am not saying emotions are not "intellectual." Shut the fuck up.
You either use that "left brain" or that "right brain" more.

Now shut the fuck up about all this, lmao.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

no, your'e not my mother
you can't tell me what to do
besides, your statement is illogical
some one is real sensitive today
i'm just not feeling the love


----------



## Kataro214 (Jan 10, 2018)

Northern Lights said:


> What is the rational answer on whether to wear the blue or the green shirt on any random day? There is none. By now, I'm just picking whatever is on top of the clothes pile, because standing ten minutes in front of it, trying to figure out what I feel like wearing, is ridiculous.


Actually, I disagree. This is incorrect for me at least... On a random day I would pick something I don't plan to wear on a later specific day. It takes less time than washing it again before the "event".
Also I have some focus on colors, cause colors actually matters to some degree. They often tell us things we don't really notice. Like, if a girl wears a red dress, she is more likely to be up for sex than if she wears blue. 

I know I'm going into detail here but I just thought it was wrong for you to say that there is no rational answer.
However these things might be more important for my personality type than yours, and perhaps i'm like this to attract artistic/intuitive girls-
I can imagine that for some people, it's just not worth thinking about, but that means _it's your own absolute truth and does not apply all people. _

I'm Norwegian :3


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Kataro214 said:


> Actually, I disagree. This is incorrect for me at least... On a random day I would pick something I don't plan to wear on a later specific day. It takes less time than washing it again before the "event".
> Also I have some focus on colors, cause colors actually matters to some degree. They often tell us things we don't really notice. Like, if a girl wears a red dress, she is more likely to be up for sex than if she wears blue.


Er. Yes. That would be why you aren't an IxTP, and exactly my point. I don't think you got what I said, nor the issue I was responding to. The assertion was that certain decisions are made based on an "emotional" basis and that therefore, everyone would possess such "emotions". To which I pointed out that this is the very reason why certain heavy Thinker types have trouble deciding just those things, because this "emotional" capacity is not readily available to them.

Obviously you care about e.g. colours. That's the "emotional" basis we are talking about. What does it functionally matter which colour your shirt is? It really doesn't. The function of a shirt is to cover your body to provide decency and warmth. I'm content with that. I'd literally wear raw fur and wouldn't care. You, on the other hand, have certain colours you like, preferences, possibly depending on your mood -- a complex mixture of factors that ultimately enable you to spontaneously pick among functionally perfectly equal shirts one that appeals to you the most.

I have no favourite shirt. I look at them and all I see is shirts. A piece of cloth. One as good as the other. You really illustrated my point there.


----------



## Kataro214 (Jan 10, 2018)

Northern Lights said:


> Obviously you care about e.g. colours. That's the "emotional" basis we are talking about. What does it functionally matter which colour your shirt is? It really doesn't. The function of a shirt is to cover your body to provide decency and warmth. I'm content with that. I'd literally wear raw fur and wouldn't care. You, on the other hand, have certain colours you like, preferences, possibly depending on your mood -- a complex mixture of factors that ultimately enable you to spontaneously pick among functionally perfectly equal shirts one that appeals to you the most.
> 
> I have no favourite shirt. I look at them and all I see is shirts. A piece of cloth. One as good as the other. You really illustrated my point there.


I'm glad I illustrated your point! : ) And I'm sorry if I misunderstood parts of your first post (or even the second). I really only payed attention to the clothing part ^^ I guess that the function of colors matters more for me than for you, for when I see a shirt, the function is not only to keep me warm! It's warmth, look, and colors. I'd say I also use some kind of logical thinking when I pick color :3 me as an INFP actually prefer to be different so I even mix colors up in ways that are less normal. In that way, I easier attract people that I very often comes along with! 
And lets say, if I want to explore/learn more with your type and similar types, I could think like you when I dress. For me it's kind of a boring way to dress but at least it would have this function: I would be more likely to bump into you at a social event! because I wouldn't look so weird and alternative lol-


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Not to worry. I was just confused.



Kataro214 said:


> I'd say I also use some kind of logical thinking when I pick color :3


Certainly, because feelings can be a perfectly reasonable (or "logical") motivation. Which is probably the cause of the OP's rant, even if the appearance seemed rather unmotivated. Everyone indeed does this. But there's a big difference in terms of how often, and how easily.

If I ever figured out what on earth I feel, I use that as motivation too. I can sit down, think about what I feel like eating for dinner, and the result then is a perfectly reasonable cause --> effect relation based on (in the functional sense, because they all are nutrition) irrelevant preferences (taste etc.) It's just that it takes me half an hour.

Which is why I don't think you want to think like that. I appreciate my distance to emotions and feelings a lot, but in cases like the above, it's just highly impractical and inefficient. (And having your own style is certainly not a thing that would keep an ISTP away, anyway.)


----------



## Kataro214 (Jan 10, 2018)

Northern Lights said:


> Which is why I don't think you want to think like that. I appreciate my distance to emotions and feelings a lot, but in cases like the above, it's just highly impractical and inefficient. (And having your own style is certainly not a thing that would keep an ISTP away, anyway.)


Thanks for the convo! : ) You certainly think differently than me and it's interesting to read about! 
------


well, in general, I think people takes distance to what's different and/or unfamiliar, right? The main reason for racism, war, all those things! That was my thought.. I always look at the bigger things even when it's about the smaller ones hehe :') 

----

I appreciate my connection to emotions and feeling alot! But I try to develop and think like a thinker ^^ I might be wrong but i feel like the most intelligent thing to do is to think AND feel. So even if I do appreciate my connection to emotions, I still try to be at thinker.. Let's hope it works ._.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Seems more like the tests' fault for their atrocious choice of words. The fact of the matter is that people don't make choices based upon logic. How many people have studied every logical rule in the book? Most people just have an approximation called common sense, but often the common sense is just stupid and not everyone displays a whole lot of common sense. There is also an implication that being obsessed with logic is a personality trait. How many people regularly used the word "logical" to describe themselves regularly before these tests? Only three types of people use of those words, Vulcans, scientists and philosophers. I don't find it to be a typical personality trait.


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> How many people regularly used the word "logical" to describe themselves regularly before these tests?


I do and always have. But granted, I always knew I wanted to be a scientist as well.

Anyway, I have no issue with "logical", as I described above. Commonly, "logical" is a synonym for "rational", removed from the formal definition of a theory of objective consistency in language. I'm all for keeping definitions clear when it matters, but in this case everyone knows what is meant, so it doesn't matter. People use subjective logic in the former sense, then, "I feel like wearing the red shirt today, so I'm picking the red shirt", and that's something everyone does, hence "I use logic" is not the thing to look for if you want to separate T and F.

And that's all the thread was originally about.


@Kataro214 : Nope. Leaving aside the fact that as introverts, the default for IxTPs is to stay away from other people on a general basis, ISTPs in particular are _attracted_ to different, unfamiliar, new, and anything that sticks out. Which is not to say they'll like it afterwards, but the initial attraction is there. (I used to say if all the world were ISTPs, no irrational concepts such as racism would exist, but while a kernel of truth is in there, that's hubris for one, a jest for another, and ultimately it ends with "... and nothing else, either", as our tolerance is mostly indifference -- which is just about deadly for society.)

And I'm in no position to tell you anything, but for what it's worth, the thing for an NF type to train in my view is A) not to assume, but figure out facts, and B) not to immediately pass their value-judgement, possibly even on the assumed, not the actual situation.

(As an aside, I feel like in your case, I have to mention this: All "xxxx-type are ... xxx-type do ..." are generalisations that supposedly fit most individual members of the type. Most is more like 50%. So there's a decent enough chance to meet someone who for whatever reason does not fit this but is still xxxx-type. MBTI is not a prediction for individuals, just a statistical observation about a (large) _group_ of individuals.)


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

It's striking to me that this particular subject seems to be a constant topic of contention. _Thinking_ and _feeling_, holistically speaking, are never used in a vacuum. However, I think @BigApplePi had some strong points to make, particularly where he mentioned that feeling takes on a "value-placing" role, whereas thinking demands a correct course of action. I've seen this exemplified constantly in arguments between my ENFJ mother and INTP brother. It's amazing how quickly things get heated, even when they're intrinsically on _exactly the same page._ The INTP usually constructs his position from the words she uses, the accuracy of her statements, deductive reasoning, etc. It's--oddly--somewhat separated from the impetus behind the debate, and more about the "correct-ness" of the discussion itself. The ENFJ is laser-focused on the emotions of the situation, how he's treating her, and how much the significance of the issue will affect the INTP/the rest of the family/etc. Get them together, and *voila*: a smoldering heap of ash where our residence used to stand.
Granted, this remains more of an Fe vs. Ti example than a clash of generalized logic vs. emotion. I'm certain a similar pattern would be mirrored in a Te vs. Fi argument; where the Te-user is centered on the most reasonable and efficient course of action (for the sake of desirable consequences), and the Fi-user is concerned about the moral purity of the action itself. That won't apply to everyone, of course, but it's probable.


----------



## Kataro214 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Northern Lights : Sorry! I don't know much about specific personality types yet. I guess I just assumed  But is it really that bad to assume? As long as they are based on facts I mean- When I assume, that means there is chances that I'm wrong and I'm aware of that! 

And I do get your B point, many of us really tends to defend our values even in situations it's not necessary. It can be annoying or odd for other people I believe. But if I assume that the actual situation is threatening my values, I probably would build up my defense just in case, and I can't see why it would be so wrong to do that.

The last thing you said, I'm very aware. I know that these personality types really gradually blend into each other. 
I'm INFP but my F was weak on the test so that makes me a little like INTP I guess? I didn't learn much about the functions or whatever it's called though


----------



## Gr8ful (Feb 18, 2014)

I recently watched the movie “The Mountain Between Us” with Idris Elba and Kate Winslet, and I think one of the main themes was for their characters to represent or express the inner workings of a Thinker and a Feeler. Nice movie, really appreciate the thought that went into it.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Benty Badass said:


> If you think the difference between Thinkers and Feelers is somehow using logic, you are wrong. Very, very wrong. Please go actually learn something about Myers-Briggs theory, preferably not from some random personal website or blog.
> 
> And look up the meaning of "logic" while you're at it. It's not some sort of opposite or alternative to emotions. They really have little to do with one another.


Yes! All this! THANK YA!


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

BigApplePi said:


> Comment. If a feeling for anybody is unpleasant or disconcerting, it might give rise to thinking about the feeling itself. Is that what you mean?


Human is a thinking animal. That's clear. Only have differences on the practical ways. Also clear.

But the word think is too rigidly associated with logic and ratio, also in opposite direction. We need to loosened up the relation since apparently it annoys many people. That or we must invent new term for "thinking using feeling".


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

BigApplePi said:


> Comment. If a feeling for anybody is unpleasant or disconcerting, it might give rise to thinking about the feeling itself. Is that what you mean?


Human is a thinking animal. That's clear. Only have differences on the practical ways. Also clear.

But the word think is too rigidly associated with logic and ratio, also in opposite direction. We need to loosened up the relation since apparently it annoys many people. That or we must invent new term for "thinking using feeling".

Edit: logic vs ethic, it may sound rather nicer but it actually introduce new dichotomy. Is my logic not ethical? Is my ethica not logical? Some will begin to have new things to get offended to.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Species125 said:


> I thought that the main difference between t and f is in terms of decision making. You can make a decision that is “logical” based on assessment of facts arranged so as to come to a well thought out conclusion, or you can decide something based on how you “feel” about it, in the moment.
> 
> An example that comes to mind (from personal experience). I used to work in a motorcycle dealership and customers could also buy helmets, jackets, parts, etc. from us.
> A guy came in, bought a yellow sports bike. Salesman brought him over to accessories (my dept) for the guy to buy a helmet.
> ...


That would have annoyed me, too. I forget what forum it was on, something having to do with books, reading, or literature, but someone came into the forum and wanted to know what books he should get to look good on his shelves. He wasn't going to actually read them, but he wanted people to think he was smart, cultured, well-read. He was ripped so many new buttholes, he could have evacuated like Roger on _American Dad_.



Fumetsu said:


> Both thinkers and feelers _have _ emotions; _obviously_ the difference is in how -or if-you decide to react to them at all.
> 
> Except that this idea is pushed mostly by thinkers themselves.
> 
> ...


Meh, not really. When an INTJ wants to tell someone off s/he will use sarcasm, wit, and brutal insults. Instead of, "You're clearly a feeler!", an INTJ will say, "Did someone's widdwe feewings get hurt?"


----------

